# CD22 today - anyone else???



## Sarah69

I'm on CD22 of a 29/30 day cycle. 

I refuse to test early but would just like a "buddy" to keep me going until the witch is due (around the 8th July).

:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Hi, the witch is due to visit me on 8 July but I won't be testing till 10 July so I will keep you going :hugs:

Hopefully the old :witch: knows she's not welcome and will stay away from you :dust:


----------



## Sarah69

Thank you! I'm trying sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard not to symptom spot as I know from many previous times that anything can happen and nothing is unusual.

All the best and here's to this being our lucky month. xx:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

No symptom spotting as many of the women how have their BFPs never had symptoms :hugs:

Think how proud of yourself you will be if you don't test early and don't symptom spot :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah69

I will be strong and NOT test and NOT symptom spot - keep in touch. xx


----------



## Macwooly

Excellent and I promise no testing early or symptom spotting either :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

I've got my beady eye on you two, otherwise I'll be after you both with my :trouble: and sit you on the naughty step!!!xXx


----------



## Natsby

Hi I´m CD23 today can I join? I can´t symptom spot when it comes to boobs as OH turned over in the night and clouted me with his elbow in the left bby, so it hurts like hell anyway. I´m not much for symptom spotting as last time I got BFP I never had any symptoms. So don´t be a symptomotamus stick with us!!
Not feeling hopeful but you never know fingers crossed this is a lucky thread, baby dust!!


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> I've got my beady eye on you two, otherwise I'll be after you both with my :trouble: and sit you on the naughty step!!!xXx

I have no doubt about that :rofl: But I am being good :)


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> Hi I´m CD23 today can I join? I can´t symptom spot when it comes to boobs as OH turned over in the night and clouted me with his elbow in the left bby, so it hurts like hell anyway. I´m not much for symptom spotting as last time I got BFP I never had any symptoms. So don´t be a symptomotamus stick with us!!
> Not feeling hopeful but you never know fingers crossed this is a lucky thread, baby dust!!

Of course you can join Natsby :hugs:

My DH routinely rolls over in the night and hits my boob or squashes a nipple with his elbow and it does hurt like hell :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Hi I´m CD23 today can I join? I can´t symptom spot when it comes to boobs as OH turned over in the night and clouted me with his elbow in the left bby, so it hurts like hell anyway. I´m not much for symptom spotting as last time I got BFP I never had any symptoms. So don´t be a symptomotamus stick with us!!
> Not feeling hopeful but you never know fingers crossed this is a lucky thread, baby dust!!
> 
> Of course you can join Natsby :hugs:
> 
> My DH routinely rolls over in the night and hits my boob or squashes a nipple with his elbow and it does hurt like hell :wacko:Click to expand...

An occupational hazard eh?:winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Hi I´m CD23 today can I join? I can´t symptom spot when it comes to boobs as OH turned over in the night and clouted me with his elbow in the left bby, so it hurts like hell anyway. I´m not much for symptom spotting as last time I got BFP I never had any symptoms. So don´t be a symptomotamus stick with us!!
> Not feeling hopeful but you never know fingers crossed this is a lucky thread, baby dust!!
> 
> Of course you can join Natsby :hugs:
> 
> My DH routinely rolls over in the night and hits my boob or squashes a nipple with his elbow and it does hurt like hell :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> An occupational hazard eh?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Just a bit :) See there is a downside to large boobs (apart from gravity) :rofl:


----------



## Natsby

Ha ha mine are practically non existent and he still managed to get me a good un, so it isn´t just the ample breasted who are in danger!


----------



## Sarah69

Hello all. I'm struggling today - keep bursting into tears :sad2:

It's a bit early for PMT to start but I had an overwhelming urge for chocolate so had to go and get some Maltezers - wish I hadn't now as made me feel a bit sick :nope:

Anyway, how is everyone doing? I hate this waiting game, even though you'd think I'd be used to it by now...................

xx


----------



## Macwooly

Sarah :hugs: The stress and frustration of the 2WW is bound to make you emotional :hugs:

I buy Minstrels and keep them in the freezer as it takes so long to eat one by the time I'm finished it has dealt with my chocolate craving :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah69 said:


> Hello all. I'm struggling today - keep bursting into tears :sad2:
> 
> It's a bit early for PMT to start but I had an overwhelming urge for chocolate so had to go and get some Maltezers - wish I hadn't now as made me feel a bit sick :nope:
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone doing? I hate this waiting game, even though you'd think I'd be used to it by now...................
> 
> xx

Hi Sarah - can I join too...day 24 for me and really struggling. Let's all stick together and get through this...tick tick tick that's me watching the clock and crawling through the hours of this 2ww 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Sarah69

Hi Both of you - good advice re Minstrels :winkwink:

Yes of course Greenfingers - I think the 2ww gets worse as you get nearer to your AF due date. It is a huge rollercoaster of emotions which does take it's toll month after month.

Anyway, on a positive note - here's to our BFP's this month :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh no I just raided the freezer for ice cream with all this chocolate talk....yumm anything to help the 2ww hey!


----------



## Indigo77

There is nothing good in my house except a bag of jelly bellies I am _suppose_ to wrap for my neice's birthday.....Frozen grapes just isn't doing it for me today....

Hmmm....she will still get a beautiful diary with a lock and key, as well as some very fancy pens.....
:dohh::dohh::dohh:
:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## GreenFingers

:laugh2: What she doesn't know .....


----------



## Natsby

I´m afraid I might cave and test tomorrow, I´m giving my self the excuse that we don´t need to go for the SA if it´s bfp...but I know that is just an excuse. How do you stay strong?


----------



## Indigo77

How many dpo are you?

I am not strong...I started testing at 9dpo...


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby there is logic in your thinking :thumbup:

I stay strong by having no hpts in the house. I did have some and DH hide them but then when sorting his office (at home) about a week ago he threw them out and didn't realise :dohh: So if AF doesn't show I will go and buy a nice expensive digital one :)


----------



## Natsby

I am 9 dpo today, so I could test tomorrow, but from past experience it would be a waste of a test. We might wait to do the sa till monday and I´ll test on Sunday. If I can hold out.


----------



## Sarah69

I've just read on another threat that you can use OPK's as a pregnancy test - I wish I hadn't read that as I will be sorely tempted to try as I have about 4,000 OPK's upstairs (well about 20 actually).

Tell me it's not true???? :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Can't help not heard that :shrug:

I have heard that if you leave an OPK just used near a just used hpt it can affect the hpt's result but not sure how


----------



## Sarah69

Ok I shall ignore that as best as I can. I've not heard what you said either so I shall just leave it there I think!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi ladies, have a lovely distraction today ....I am off to see Take That...woo hoo!

I have to admit I'm struggling right now, just don't believe it's going to work this cycle and we did everything right. Feeling very fed up and sorry for myself, only 9dpo and so long to go yet, this is so hard :cry:

How's everyone else this morning?


----------



## Natsby

Ok I did cave and test and it was BFN, but then I won´t believe it until I´m 14 dpo, so why do I do it?? Weird thing is I feel pregnant this month, generally I don´t symptom spot or even feel optimistic but this month my brain is being mean to me and playing silly tricks. Ok lets see if I can hold of testing again till Monday.
Greenfingers enjoy Take that!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Natsby - sorry about your BFN...keep thinking positive and if you ever find the switch to turn off your mind let me know, I am seriously considering hypnotherapy as the mind is so cruel!!

Good luck for Monday, thinking of you xx


----------



## Sarah69

Greenfingers - have fun at Take That - a good distraction!

I'm ok, I have Chronic Fatigue Syndrome/M.E. and not feeling so great today but it IS Friday and so that means I have my lovely hubby at home all weekend - another good distraction :D


----------



## Natsby

GreenFingers said:


> Natsby - sorry about your BFN...keep thinking positive and if you ever find the switch to turn off your mind let me know, I am seriously considering hypnotherapy as the mind is so cruel!!
> 
> Good luck for Monday, thinking of you xx

Thanks, I bought a hypnotherapy for infertility mP3 from hypnosisdownloads.com and I use it all the time, I do find it helps me relax and I think I am less stressed than before. I guess a personal session would be better but this is cheaper!


----------



## Sarah69

CD26 now - how is everyone else doing? I haven't caved in and tested but feeling rather like PMT is taking over though................:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I think this may not be my month as it looks like my temps are going to copy last months but I'm ok with that as DH & I gave it our best shot :) But only time will tell for me :)

Hoping the old AF :witch: stays away from you :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Well I think this may not be my month as it looks like my temps are going to copy last months but I'm ok with that as DH & I gave it our best shot :) But only time will tell for me :)
> 
> Hoping the old AF :witch: stays away from you :dust:

Dude...your temp is rising...still looks good....:winkwink:


----------



## Shelley71

MacWooly, I'm with Indigo! It looks better than last month's. Similar yes, but the temps are higher.


----------



## Indigo77

Shelley! I thought u were a newbie for a sec....Dig the new avatar!


----------



## Shelley71

Thanks! I stole the idea from you two!


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I am probably trying to prepare myself for AF :) I'm hoping temps stay up tomorrow but not getting my hopes up :)


----------



## Shelley71

I hear ya, Macwooly! I just always assume the negative, that way if it happens, it'll be a nice surprise. :shock:


----------



## Desperado167

O good luck wooly,keep us posted,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi all, my temps dipped today and I just know that's it...Really struggling the last few days, just wish she would hurry up and arrive! We did everything we could this month, just really feel it isn't going to happen without help :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Greenfingers :hugs: Hoping tomorrow's temps don't dip further for you and that this is still your cycle :hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks ... Right back at ya :hugs:


----------



## Sarah69

Well I'm now on CD29 so tomorrow or Friday is D-Day for me. Getting lots of signs that AF is on her way tho' :nope:

Having pains on and off the last few days, terrible hot flushes, bloated all the usual rubbish! 

I'll be disappointed as usual as we tried really hard this month.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Macwooly

Well AF turned up this afternoon with her bags for a visit!

Saw the doctor today to get my DH's SA results which aren't all normal but loads better than his last one in 2009 :happydance: But we have to go back for an appointment on 25 July to start getting a referral to see an FS. Still a little in shock that the GP mentioned it as I didn't think we were anywhere near that stage but apparently the doctors won't count my break from TTC as it was for medical reasons so apparently I am starting cycle 15 of TTC :)


----------



## Sarah69

Sorry to hear AF reared her ugly head :growlmad:

But good news re the rest :hugs:

God only knows what number cycle we are on as been TTC for 5 years with a couple of 5/6 month breaks along the way.............

I have a huge tummy tonight - be lovely if it was a pregnant tummy but I won't give up! 
xx


----------



## Macwooly

I was feeling ok till she said 15 cycles then I felt tearful about it all but I know it's not long really.

Don't they say the best things come to those who wait? :)


----------



## Sarah69

Macwooly said:


> I was feeling ok till she said 15 cycles then I felt tearful about it all but I know it's not long really.
> 
> Don't they say the best things come to those who wait? :)

No it's not that long, think of it as just over a year. 

Yes they do say that! That's what I'm hoping even though it's a long, long wait............ 

I struggle with coping with the disappointment month after month but I think we must be very STRONG women to keep going and not giving up.


----------



## Macwooly

It may be misplaced optimism but I feel in my heart I will get my BFP one day I just don't know when :)

I really hope you don't wait too much longer for your BFP as you have been so patient :hugs:


----------



## Sarah69

I feel the same - to work so hard at something there must be a reward one day :)

I hold on the the hope as I managed to get pregnant before so it can happen again..........

I really hope you get your BFP soon too. :hugs:


----------

